# iPhone setup



## dansills (Aug 17, 2012)

None have any good suggestions or methods for using an iPhone to photo our pens or am I just dreaming?


----------



## alphageek (Aug 17, 2012)

Actually the iPhone can take really decent pictures and I will often use it to take quick pen pics.   Like any other camera, setup and lighting is still key.    With a good background and enough light it's possible, especially with the 4s.


----------



## schreiber (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah, the 4s has the best iphone cam so far.
Make sure to steady the phone against something solid for best results.  Clamping it to something should be ideal.


----------



## dansills (Aug 17, 2012)

Think I am doing to go on a quest for a iPhone or iPad tripod.  Thinking that with maybe a small portable light box may be the best setup


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 7, 2013)

dansills said:


> Think I am doing to go on a quest for a iPhone or iPad tripod.  Thinking that with maybe a small portable light box may be the best setup



Did you find anything you like?  I'm in the sane situation.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 7, 2013)

Don't need a tripod.

Elinchrom D-Lite 400W/s RX 4 Flash Head EL 20487.1 B&H Photo

Will make it hand held.


----------



## Big Steve (Jun 7, 2013)

With good light a tripod should not be necessary. The iPhone (mine's a 5, though I had a 4) camera is very good.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 7, 2013)

Big Steve said:


> With good light a tripod should not be necessary. The iPhone (mine's a 5, though I had a 4) camera is very good.



Correct!

None of my photo's employ's a tripod.


----------



## JH Customs (Jun 8, 2013)

Amazon.com has an 18" x 18" table top studio that comes with 2 lights. The whole thing unfolds to make a white box in which you hang different colored backgrounds from the back. It folds up into a neat, flat carrying case. I love it. I also got a tripod and shutter that plugs into headphone jack for my iphone 4s. I got everything for less than 50 bucks.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 8, 2013)

JH Customs said:


> Amazon.com has an 18" x 18" table top studio that comes with 2 lights. The whole thing unfolds to make a white box in which you hang different colored backgrounds from the back. It folds up into a neat, flat carrying case. I love it. I also got a tripod and shutter that plugs into headphone jack for my iphone 4s. I got everything for less than 50 bucks.



That sounds like just what I need.


----------



## JH Customs (Jun 8, 2013)

The set I got came with 4 backgrounds. Takes about 5 minutes to set it up. Definitely worth the time and money.


----------

